# Samson window miter saw



## Esnowcarpentry

Pneumatic double baldor blade deul motor window miter saw. Window manufacturer went out of business I purchased this along with several other really cool tools. I however have no room for it and would be ashamed to cut it apart to make a saw mill which was a consideration.

anybody have any use for this.
located in Maine, can potentially deliver, or willing to freight

make an offer!


----------



## Esnowcarpentry




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Is that Pakalolo you got growing there


----------



## Pounder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that Pakalolo you got growing there


That was my guess.


----------

